# するも



## mdbvma

"12月20日の警備、治安維持体勢へ移行した時期までに発生した事件とするも（広義に）入城後に発生した件数は少ない。"

Why is "とするも" not "としても"? Is it acceptable to put "も" directly after a dictionary-form verb like this?


----------



## mdbvma

Along with that, I have another question.

From http://www.animelyrics.com/anime/tegamibachi/tbhajimarinohi.jis
声はいつも枯れてしまうも
君に向かっているんだ 

In "しまうも" is it acceptable to put "も" directly after a dictionary-form verb? Should this be "しまっても"?


----------



## frequency

Un. I know you know も works as negation here. する＋も. They police? have once defined so, but/whereas..
Yes 「しても」 is fine, too, I think.

In a formal way, したものの、するものの is better. Using も as a conjunction as shown in your example? U~m, not so formal though, allowable, possible, not so weird. We actually see するも. Any logical reason? No. したも？rarer? あまり聞かないかなあ・・

See おそくも本年中には完成するだろう, 二（接助）（1), http://www.weblio.jp/content/も Yep this おそく is an adverb, though. This may be more formal way.


----------



## frequency

mdbvma said:


> Along with that, I have another question.
> 
> From http://www.animelyrics.com/anime/tegamibachi/tbhajimarinohi.jis
> 声はいつも枯れてしまうも
> 君に向かっているんだ
> 
> In "しまうも" is it acceptable to put "も" directly after a dictionary-form verb? Should this be "しまっても"?



Ah~=3 It's difficult to define but, I'd say it allowable, too. しまっても, as you read, is fine. Or this might be しまうけれども, omitting けれど？ しまっても contains 'even if', but しまう is that sth will be ended up so. By the way, song lyric is recreational reading. しまっても, your free choice, is fine, too, if not strictly speaking.


----------



## Schokolade

mdbvma said:


> "12月20日の警備、治安維持体勢へ移行した時期までに発生した事件とするも（広義に）入城後に発生した件数は少ない。"


Judging from the context ( http://d.hatena.ne.jp/Jodorowsky/20070924#1190754834 ...


> 3　いわゆる「南京事件」は時間的に、いつからいつまでの出来事とお考えでしょうか。
> (1) 日本軍が上海戦を制し、南京へ敗走する中国軍の追撃を始めた昭和十二年十一月中旬から、南京での残敵掃討をほぼ終える昭和十三年一月末まで（二ヶ月余りの出来事）。
> (2) 南京が陥落した昭和十二年十二月十三日前後から、南京での残敵掃討を終える昭和十三年一月末まで（約六週間の出来事）
> (3) 南京陥落の昭和十二年十二月十三日前後から、松井石根大将らの入城式が行われた同月十七日まで（数日間の出来事）。
> (4) その他


... and http://d.hatena.ne.jp/Jodorowsky/20070925 ... 


> 3　(4)を選択。南京陥落(12/13)から12月20日頃までの期間。
> 事件の主体は(3)の期間、すなわち、南京城占領（入城残敵掃蕩、難民区掃蕩)、入城までの、南京戦略戦(軍事作戦)に付随した事件(行動)である。
> (4)の12月20日の警備、治安維持体勢へ移行した時期までに発生した事件とするも(広義に)入城後に発生した件数は少ない。


...), I think it's like 「（私の考えでは南京事件は、or 私が調べたところによれば南京事件は、or 私の見解としては南京事件は、）12月20日の警備、治安維持体勢へ移行した時期までに発生した事件とするも(広義に)入城後に発生した（南京戦略戦(軍事作戦)に付随する事件(行動)の or 個別的偶発的殺害の）件数は少ない。（したがって、(4)を選択し、「南京陥落(12/13)から12月20日頃までの期間」だと回答する。）」
Therefore I think the 「とするも」 can be rephrased as 「(だ)としても」 , 「(だ)とは考えられても」 or maybe  「(だ)とは考えられるが」.


> Why is "とするも" not "としても"? Is it acceptable to put "も" directly after a dictionary-form verb like this?


To me, とするも sounds more literary/bookish and probably more archaic than としても. I don't know if  using も right after a dictionary form verb is obsolete, but I think this usage is more used in the written style than in the spoken style in modern Japanese at least.


----------



## Schokolade

frequency said:


> See おそくも本年中には完成するだろう, 二（接助）（1), http://www.weblio.jp/content/も Yep this おそく is an adverb, though.
> 
> 
> 
> weblio辞書 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (1)形容詞連用形に接続する。
Click to expand...

I think OP wants to know about 「動詞の辞書形/終止形/連体形(dictionary form/rentai-kei verb) + も」, -- Apparently you're calling "形容詞の連用形" as "adverb" and I hate to nitpick but note that "副詞" cannot take this form, eg.; *とてもも *ほとんども *さっそくも *かなりも *ときどきも -- then it's explained in (2) in the same page, right under 「おそく―本年中には完成するだろう」: http://www.weblio.jp/content/も 


			
				weblio辞書 said:
			
		

> (2)活用語の連体形に接続して、逆接の確定条件を表す。…けれども。…ても。
> 「心ひとつにいとど物思はしさ添ひて内裏へ参らむと思しつる―、出で立たれず/源氏（橋姫）」




or see this page from「weblio古語辞典」: http://kobun.weblio.jp/content/も


			
				weblio古語辞典 said:
			
		

> も  接続助詞
> 《接続》動詞と動詞型活用助動詞の連体形に付く。
> ①〔逆接の確定条件〕…けれども。…のに。…が。
> 出典源氏物語　橋姫
> 「内裏（うち）へ参らむとおぼしつるも、出いで立たれず」
> [訳] （薫（かおる）は）宮中へ参上しようとお思いになったのに、出掛けられない。
> ②〔逆接の仮定条件〕…ても。…としても。
> 出典万葉集　五二七
> 「来むといふも来ぬ時あるを来じといふを来むとは待たじ」
> （訳:「来よう」と言っても、来ない時があるのに、「来ないつもりだ」と言うのを、来るだろうとは待つまい）



---------------------



mdbvma said:


> 声はいつも枯れてしまうも
> 君に向かっているんだ
> In "しまうも" is it acceptable to put "も" directly after a dictionary-form verb? Should this be "しまっても"?


Therefore, しまうも is not grammatically incorrect, either. According to Weblio dictionary it can mean 「枯れてしまっても」 or 「枯れてしまうけれども」.


----------



## mdbvma

Thank you for your helpful replies, frequency and Schokolade.


----------



## frequency

mdbvma, I forgot telling you but するも is that they really did so. But としても is 仮定. They have 仮に set up/defined so. Select freely according to your text.


----------



## Schokolade

^ I forgot to tell you but we use するも for actions that have taken place in the past.  としても is used for conditionals. 

とおっしゃるとよいです。（その次は『仮に is used in the set phrase "仮に~~しても".』という意味かな?と思います。）


----------



## frequency

This is not condition at all, もし～すれば、件数は少なくなる. (仮に)～としても、件数は少ない。


----------



## Schokolade

frequency said:


> This is not condition at all, もし～すれば、件数は少なくなる. (仮に)～としても、件数は少ない。



??　"condition" ではなく、文法用語における「仮定」、（subjunctive mood は日本語にはないので） "conditional" と申し上げたのですが・・・。

文法用語における「仮定」を指して、「としても is 仮定」とおっしゃったのだと理解したのですが、違いましたか。

参考
「conditional: 用例 a conditional clause 条件節 《通例 if, unless, provided などによって導かれる》. 【文法】 仮定語句，条件文[節], 条件法」http://ejje.weblio.jp/content/conditional

http://www.geocities.co.jp/Milkyway-Kaigan/7534/egeresu/subjunctive.html


----------



## frequency

condition, conditional という以上条件法・仮定法だよ。http://oald8.oxfordlearnersdictionaries.com/dictionary/conditional_2
conditionalをconditionというのか？参照した本ではそうなってるのでどっちでもいいんじゃない？（Oxford A-Z of Grammar&Punctuation by John Seely)
もし～すれば、件数は少なくなる、（少なくするための条件）というのと、たとえばそのようにしても、入城後に発生した件数は少ない、というのは少し違うよ

私の「仮定」はassumption, 「仮に」は temporarilyに近い意味、と言えばよかったんだけど、mdbvmaならわかるかと思って詳細は省きました～He must have understood roughly, but_ if my explanation is insufficient, I'm sorry!_

But anyway, the original text says するも. I see that they really did so, but depending on writer, he or she may use するも instead of としても―these two are sometimes ambiguously used. I don't know well about mdbvma's material (if I know well, 余計なお世話だろ！）, so recommended him to select.


----------



## Schokolade

frequency said:


> 余計なお世話だろ！


Whooops. Thank you very much, I appreciate your courtesy.


----------

